# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Galapagos

## Petri

We're planning a trip to the Galapagos island in February, flights have already been booked but we have yet to decide where to stay.  We're not taking a all-inclusive cruise.

A few hotels in Puerto Ayora offer a package that includes the accomocation, all the meals, and the day cruises.  The other option would be to fly locally to Puerto Villamil on the largest island, Isabela, and stay there in presumably better accomodation with local tours and possibily chartering a boat.

I had some doubts about Galapagos -- being an unique place but being slowly ruined by tourism -- and the offers from Puerto Ayora seem to emphasize this, not that they wouldn't be nice places to stay as well.  The people in Isabela seem to be more towards saving the nature.

Anyone with experience visiting Galapagos and recommendations?

----------

